

Ask HN: What are the best Marketing APIs today? - pla3rhat3r

Give me your Top 5.
======
ismaelc
(Disclaimer: I work for Mashape). I found 2 marketing- related APIs when I
searched for "marketing" in Mashape

\- [https://www.mashape.com/crosspollinate/crosspollinate-
conten...](https://www.mashape.com/crosspollinate/crosspollinate-content-
marketing)

\-
[https://www.mashape.com/amartin/ubersuggest](https://www.mashape.com/amartin/ubersuggest)

------
AznHisoka
Moz, Twitter, Facebook Graph API, SEMRush, and Topsy.

------
ceslami
I have never heard of a Marketing API. What do you mean?

